# Exercise and food



## Suzie (May 18, 2017)

Is it best to eat before or after exercise, what's the best thing


----------



## Copepod (May 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Suzie.
It depends on several factors - type of exercise, intensity (aerobic / anaerobic), duration, your type of diabetes and treatment, whether or not you are trying to reduce body weight etc. For type 1 and 2, www.teambloodglucose.com has lots of advice. For type 1 only, see www.runsweet.com (not just running).
You're right that finding the right strategy so that excercise is enjoyable is a vital part of managing diabetes.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## RobK (May 18, 2017)

I normally take a 5 mile plus cycle ride about an hour after my evening meal mainly to burn off some of the calories.


----------



## Suzie (May 18, 2017)

I've recently been diagnosed type 2 and try to get to the gym twice a week and do cardiovascular and strengthening excerise and usually have breakfast after exercise, still a bit confused


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Suzie. I just read a book that said don't eat till you've been for a walk first, but it was to do with losing weight rather than D. I did read that if you've overindulged a good walk will help matters.


----------

